# Coyote prices



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am not a trapper and don't have the time to learn that skill. But I don't mind calling a coyote every once in a while. What are coyotes bringing? They look like the furs should be prime with this cold spell we've had.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The prices vary rom where you live,quality of hide,color,and how you sell it. They can go or $5 if you sell it whole,more if you're selling "green" ur and much higher for "put up " fur.Your top dollar is going to end up maxing out at around $50.This is or put up western goods. East coast dogs will average $15 or put up ur.Your best bet is to talk to someone local since we have no idea what part of the country you are in or how involved in the fur you want to be.

Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Skinned stretched dried and sewn hides are being bought here for around 75 to 80 dollars each. some depends on the color and how well you have sewn the holes up.

We are getting $35.00 a piece for whole unskined coyotes at the present time.
the buyer we sell to is local and a trapper hunter who takes his stock of hides to a big spring sale in Canada.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Skinned stretched dried and sewn hides are being bought here for around 75 to 80 dollars each. some depends on the color and how well you have sewn the holes up.
> 
> We are getting $35.00 a piece for whole unskined coyotes at the present time.
> the buyer we sell to is local and a trapper hunter who takes his stock of hides to a big spring sale in Canada.
> ...



AL,I'll take those prices all day long.Here is a copy of the last 2014 sale report from NAFA, the largest auction house on earth.

Wade


http://www.nafa.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/NAFA_2014-09-09-WF-USA.pdf


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Last sale they were averaging close to 100. Many guys from this area were getting well over 100 for their better pelts. One guy had a lot that hit 170.

Western Canada Pale. In high demand in a sea of poor fur prices. Our critters grow a heck of a coat up here, and have a lighter color that is in higher demand. 

Gunna go check the traps!!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

some of the big northern coyotes could almost pass for wolves and bring prices as such , so it very much depends on where you live and how big and nice the fur is


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> some of the big northern coyotes could almost pass for wolves and bring prices as such , so it very much depends on where you live and how big and nice the fur is


Exactly. Our raccoon, though big and fat, grow a heavy coat and all, but it is not a fine fur, it is a wooly fluff relative to other areas, so they are worth less than in many areas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can almost get more for turning in a pop bottle than what **** is worth. Some where around a buck fifty to two bucks and that is skinned stretched and sewn.


 Al


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I have noticed coyote prices have dropped off sharply this year! Last year, I was able to get $75 out of a sewn, stretched and dried hide from this area, and even tho the fur is better this year, best I can get is $45. We grow exceptionally large dogs in the area, but the fur is darker.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

FHA had their January sale on the 21st I believe. Westerns averaged 85 ish. Pretty decent. The one glimmer of hope in the world of fur prices these days...


----------



## cotton45c (Jun 23, 2014)

just about all fur prices have dropped big time. 
i love trapping beaver and they have really tanked.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

cotton45c said:


> just about all fur prices have dropped big time.
> i love trapping beaver and they have really tanked.


Ha, it is just like farming. We trappers get all excited when fur prices attain values we saw in the 80's and call them good prices. My dad routinely sold yotes for over 100 bucks in the eighties, and now they are less. He also sold wheat in those days for about the same as it is now.

I don't even want to compare the values in equal, inflation adjusted dollar terms.

Tough being a price taker!


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Sold a nice 40 lb round yote this week for $25. Buyer he's running on pure speculation.

He won't even take a ****.


----------

